# Spain now Portugal



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Once it rained for about 3 hours during the night in Spain, the rest of the time it was wall to wall blue sky's, from the beginning of December last year to 1st week in January this year.
We wild camped all the time while fishing the Ebro.

Caught loads, nothing under 25lbs, best over 50lbs, with a catfish not far off the ton.

A couple of pic's for those that go fishing.



















ray


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I had goldfish bigger than that carp in my pond.

Andy


----------

